# Where do you get your repashy?



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been using Clarks for about 6 months now but don't like the way it mixes up or the lumps you get in it that are "chewy" that make it a pain to mix up.

So want to go back to repashy but I want the flavours cherry and strawberry in the 4oz nectar bags and an 8oz bag of base but where can I buy it from as I used to use stickyfeet but there out of stock of the 8oz base now and lillys only do 2 or 3 flavours that I don't want.

Cheers 
CrestieCrazy


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I get mine direct from USA but its because I have quite a few to feed so it works out cheaper for me


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Im not sure but I think repashy discontinued the flavors? I think now the only flavoured CGD is the complete and they dont do that in cherry. Pangea used to sell the base alone for a while but its no longer listed and its also not on repashy.co.uk


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there!

Repashy stopped making the 2 part CGD a while back (the same time he brought in the jars). Now the complete stuff just comes ready flavoured (Original, mango, strawberry, peach, fig, and banana flavour) and is available from here. 

Chris


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh ok thanks, checked out the repashy uk site so might get some strawberry from there but I read somewhere that the day gecko mix is the cherry mix but with alittle extra sweetener but think I'll have to message Allen repashy himself to make sure unless someone else can verify this?

Thanks guys
CrestieCrazy


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

CrestieCrazy said:


> Oh ok thanks, checked out the repashy uk site so might get some strawberry from there but I read somewhere that the day gecko mix is the cherry mix but with alittle extra sweetener but think I'll have to message Allen repashy himself to make sure unless someone else can verify this?
> 
> Thanks guys
> CrestieCrazy


The Repashy Uk site is just Lilly exotics :lol2: but I suppose it is a better way of selling it than on their available page. 

*CGD:*
GUARANTEEDANALYSIS: Crude Protein min. 20%, Crude Fat min. 5%, Crude Fat max. 9%, Crude Fiber max. 6%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 5%, Calcium min. 1.2%, Calcium max. 1.4%, Phosphorus min. 0.6%, Vitamin E min. 100 IU/lb, Vitamin D min. 1000 IU/lb, Vitamin A min. 10,000 IU/lb.


*Day Gecko mrp:*
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS: Crude Protein min. 20%, Crude Fat min. 5%, Crude Fat max. 9%, Crude Fiber max. 6%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 5%, Calcium min. 1.2%, Calcium max. 1.4%, Phosphorus min. 0.6%, Vitamin E min. 100 IU/lb, Vitamin D min. 1000 IU/lb, Vitamin A min. 10,000 IU/lb.

According to the above data they are nutritionally the same, and according to Matt Parks the only real difference is that the Day gecko mrp is sweeter and is Cherry/fig flavoured. The label even says it's suitable for Rhacodactylus geckos so you should be good 

Chris


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i get my clarkes from my local reptile shop - Team Reptiles

edit - could have sworen this thread said "where do you get your clarkes" . . .


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i get my clarkes from my local reptile shop - Team Reptiles
> 
> edit - could have sworen this thread said "where do you get your clarkes" . . .


Lol think you better get some sleep mate.


----------



## CrestieCrazy (Feb 3, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i get my clarkes from my local reptile shop - Team Reptiles
> 
> edit - could have sworen this thread said "where do you get your clarkes" . . .





Crestie Chris said:


> The Repashy Uk site is just Lilly exotics :lol2: but I suppose it is a better way of selling it than on their available page.
> 
> *CGD:*
> GUARANTEEDANALYSIS: Crude Protein min. 20%, Crude Fat min. 5%, Crude Fat max. 9%, Crude Fiber max. 6%, Moisture max. 8%, Ash max. 5%, Calcium min. 1.2%, Calcium max. 1.4%, Phosphorus min. 0.6%, Vitamin E min. 100 IU/lb, Vitamin D min. 1000 IU/lb, Vitamin A min. 10,000 IU/lb.
> ...


Thanks chris just the information I needed, if I'd of opened my eyes a little bit more I could probably of found it my self.

CrestieCrazy


----------



## Lilly Exotics (Oct 10, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> The Repashy Uk site is just Lilly exotics :lol2: but I suppose it is a better way of selling it than on their available page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> i get my clarkes from my local reptile shop - Team Reptiles
> 
> edit - could have sworen this thread said "where do you get your clarkes" . . .


Aww bless Jon, getting yourself confused. However we do sell repashy too.

Thanks
Tara


----------

